#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  常出現叉燒包和檔案下載不能......

## 夜月之狼

會員用自己的空間上傳的檔案不能下載(點擊後跳出名稱為"about**:blank的空白網頁")

然後上傳的圖就是叉燒幾個 囧"

別獸好像都能看到~"~

喵啦 我家電腦到底怎了 囧a

----------


## rix

問題同.....
看上傳的檔案是叉燒
右鍵另存是網頁
不過我的是狼版的主頁而不是about**: blank

----------


## 狼王白牙

能不能附上上傳檔案的文章網址作為參考？

順便說明所謂的上傳檔案，是論壇的附加檔案功能，還是貼圖服務？

還是其他貼圖網站？

----------


## 夜月之狼

像這樣@"@

(左邊是游標移過去時 狀態列出現的網址)(老鼠沒照出來囧")

(例子都是狂野版的啊)(轟死)

----------


## rix

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=14843

這個地址的就是叉燒

和這個類似
都是論壇的附加檔案功能
上傳的附件圖片是叉燒
檔案無法下載
顯示about**:blank或者狼版主頁

----------


## 狼王白牙

我看到的是正常說

請提供有沒有使用 proxy 伺服器等情報, 觀察幾天看看

並且建議先清空瀏覽器的cookie以及快取

----------


## rix

我知道是什麼問題了
和我們的電腦沒有關係
也沒有使用proxy伺服器
是狼版的問題

*在我使用Golden_Glades版面風格時附加檔案可以開啓
但如果使用subSilver版面風格就會出現檔案無法開啓或出現叉燒的情況且地址全部指向為wolfbbs.net*

請老大檢查一下

我是因為看了老大的圖檔才發現的= =

----------


## 狼王白牙

哎呀...感謝告知這個問題

的確是因為今天修正付費瀏覽程式的時候少修改了另外兩個風格檔

所造成的瀏覽不正常真是抱歉，現在好了吧

----------


## rix

ok
我這裡沒問題了

----------


## 夜月之狼

已經好囉~@"@

感謝王和rix~m(_ _)m

----------

